# card burned a hole.. found a rail light on SA's site



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I just placed an order for an SSL-1 Insight from springfield's site.. $80. 
So this thing must be an ooooooold model. VERY little info on it, and not on Insight's current page.
Insights website has no info but when I googled I found.. 
http://www.insightlights.com/products-ssl1.htm

I dunno.. decent deal? Anyway for your springfield guys or I guess anyone that likes them, SA's site has 'em apparently on close-out. I remember seeing buds had combo deals with these on XD's so maybe it's leftover promo lights or something odd like that.

And I really just wanted an XD ball cap ya know. :anim_lol:


----------

